# HDD Partition corrupt



## setanjan123 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 160gb seagate hdd. Now the C Drive is a 30gb partition. I use win xp. About a year ago i used EASUS Partition manager to make a 10gb partition labelled G:. The G partition was made from the C drive. So now i had a 20gb or so c drive and 10gb g drive. I installed win7 in the g drive and used it alongside xp in c drive. Some time later i removed win7. Recently a few months back i started storing data in the g drive. The data got corrupt. I at first didnt understand that the partition was corrupt. I later formatted the partition thinking that it would fix it. Now to my problem. A few days ago i re merged the c and g drives and tried to do a fresh install of win7. It didnt work. I also tried xp but that didnt work either. They both showed errors which pointed to a corrupt partition. Now my question is can i seperate the corrupt part and the uncorrupt part into seperate drives . I have no OS in the pc. I havent got an external hdd or a linux live boot dvd. Pls help

- - - Updated - - -

Hey someone pls reply. If not seperate the corrupt and non corrupt parts isnt there any method to repair the partition from the Windows 7/Windows XP disk using chkdsk or smethng? Pls help


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 24, 2014)

So many experts on DF and none have answered. I guess its not possible then. Damn me for merging c: and g:


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

by corrupt partition , did you mean bad sectors? hiren bootcd has some tools to isolate bad sectors.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 24, 2014)

It probably happened because you have used two different partition manager(EASUS  and the Windows default one). 

Try to repair Master Boot record.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dont know if its bad sector but any data i kept in the g drive got corrupted and now since i have merged c and g as one drive, windows is refusing to install. I have no os in the pc so was looking for a solution using the windows dvd. Looks like only solution is plugging hdd in other pc and fix it from there


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

Open up the Recovery Console via the installation media

Run a _chkdsk_ on the C partition (will scan out bad sectors, try to recover them and marks them for no use), THEN followed by _fixmbr_ which will reinstall/repair your master boot record. In order to install Windows 7, you must make it a "Primary" partition and a minimum of 30gb is recommended for Win7.

P.s. make sure you have changed the boot options as well


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

hsr said:


> Open up the Recovery Console via the installation media
> 
> Run a _chkdsk_ on the C partition (will scan out bad sectors, try to recover them and marks them for no use), THEN followed by _fixmbr_ which will reinstall/repair your master boot record. In order to install Windows 7, you must make it a "Primary" partition and a minimum of 30gb is recommended for Win7.
> 
> P.s. make sure you have changed the boot options as well



hsr Ok will try that and post the results here. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

chkdsk didnt work. It got stuck for a while and then showed unspecified error. Now even the dvd is not booting also. I thnk it has smthng to do with me mistakenly running chkdsk of the dvd. Ill leave it at that then. Cant do anythng. Looks like ill have to try from my windows xp cd. Fingers crossed :-/. Btw fixmbr doesnt work either. It says no such command


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

BootRec.exe /fixmbr
BootRec.exe /fixboot


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

chkdsk wouldn't run on optical media iirc, but it halting between checks is serious. Do not plug off the pc during that time and make sure it completes before doing anything.
fixmbr is a command for xp prompt and above mentioned method in windows 7, forgot to mention...


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

But chkdsk ran on the dvd. Yeah it couldnt do anythng obviously bt now for sme strange reason windows 7 dvd is not booting. It is showing boot device not found. And no i dint interrupt the chkdsk. When i started it,it very fast went to stage 3 of 3 then got stuck for 5-10 mins then showed unspecified error(dont remember the error code).


----------

